# Bambi's Fraternal Twin Babies



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Our lovely Nubian Doe, Bambi, kidded today. Her babies are so beautiful!!! The first 4 pictures of are the little girl. The last 3 are pictures of the little boy. So pretty!!

The doeling will (hopefully) be kept. The buckling will be sold.

Also any nice tips on raising them would be nice! The buckling is nursing, the doeling is ok but not nursing.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats! I love them both, the spots make the second one look like a baby deer


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They are very pretty babies. Congrats. Make sure the little doe nurses if she hasnt. She needs the colostrum and may get weak.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is a beautiful set of twins!!!! Congratulations!!  PLEASE try to get the girl to nurse, she needs colostrum within the first 6-12 hours or she wont do well in the long run. Put her up to mommy's udder and swish her tail around (like mommy does), or stick the teat in her mouth. If she wont, you may have to bottle or syringe feed her. Keep us updated on her if you can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Either bottle feed or get the doe on mom.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG how adorable are THEY..????
Bambi lived up to her name for SURE!
The little boy DEFINITELY looks like a newborn fawn!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are beautiful....congrats!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beauties! Get the doeling to nurse, very important.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea the spotted buck is nice looking

Great looking kids


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

Both are nursing and doing awesome!!!


----------

